# Looking for a post



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

It was the one about some people that were pushing a wagon with scafolding on top. They were pushing it, two guys on the tires, and a third steering when they hit a high voltage line. Two guys pushing were fine (rubber tires) guy holding the tongue got a jolt.

Anyone point me to it? I haven't found it yet.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

That's the one I was thinking of, but not the one I heard about.

Thanks


----------

